# Service `dhcpd' needs non existant service `net'

## Shinkei aka HepB

Сделал утром emerge --sync && emerge  -uDN world.

Всё бы ничего, да машина при загрузке стала выдавать такое:

```
balthasar ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `dhcpd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `dhcrelay' needs non existant service `net'

Service `in.tftpd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `mit-krb5kadmind' needs non existant service `net'

Service `mit-krb5kdc' needs non existant service `net'

Service `netmount' needs non existant service `net'

Service `nfsmount' needs non existant service `net'

Service `ntp-client' needs non existant service `net'

Service `ntpd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `samba' needs non existant service `net'

Service `saslauthd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `sshd' needs non existant service `net'                           [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

ls: невозможно получить доступ к *.sh: Нет такого файла или каталога

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 329: bash_variable: команда не найдена

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

Сеть руками поднять не проблема, но всё же хочется внести ясность.

В скрипте речь идёт о /lib/rcscripts/net, на которые указывает MODULES_DIR. Но она определена как /net

----------

## Shinkei aka HepB

Всё. Вкурил. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Всё заработало  :Smile: 

----------

## Sacrin

А можно рассказать подробнее какую часть того guide курили? У меня та же проблема. но курю мало  :Smile: 

Вродк делал все как сказано, но не работает.

----------

## Sacrin

Решил удалением /usr/bin/net

----------

